# 7/31 thru 8/4



## FurBurger (May 27, 2014)

Gonna be hitting it hard with the 8wt early AM every day if anyone is interested PM me.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Where at?


----------



## FurBurger (May 27, 2014)

Pcola


----------

